# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Late for Class?

## Luminousity

Recently I've been having dreams where I am late to class. I am usually in some weird school and rush to a random locker and can't open it. It sorta feels like I'm having an adrenaline rush and I'm like scared at the same time. I'm never late in real life, but I felt like seeing why this dream is somewhat recurring.

----------


## travellight27

> Recently I've been having dreams where I am late to class. I am usually in some weird school and rush to a random locker and can't open it. It sorta feels like I'm having an adrenaline rush and I'm like scared at the same time. I'm never late in real life, but I felt like seeing why this dream is somewhat recurring.



 :smiley:   Late for class and school dreams are very common.  If one thinks of being on this planet as "Earth School" and we are here to learn our lessons to include all of our life, now just the different subjects.  Being late....suggests that in some area of your life you might be procrastinating.  Think about this dream when going to sleep and ask the question..."What area of life does this dream apply to?"

TL

----------

